

New Internet Meme - Zuckerbucks - Readmore

The fictitious unit of money used to describe a startup founders 'net worth' before any shares are sold. In lieu of using US Dollars to state a startup founders net worth before a liquidly event state the amount in Zuckerbucks so as to avoid confusion. http://www.forbes.com/lists/2008/10/billionaires08_Mark-Zuckerberg_I9UB.html
======
dfens
"Zuckerbucks" was used in a Joy of Tech comic:
<http://www.geekculture.com/joyoftech/joyarchives/1015.html>

~~~
Readmore
Haha dang it! I thought I was being clever, oh well better luck next time.

------
wallflower
Anyone remember sniglets? I used to have a book of them. I'm not sure
Zuckbucks qualifies as a 'Meme'

------
alex_c
It's also a (not that successful) virtual currency on Facebook.

[http://www.facebook.com/apps/application.php?id=2374474963&#...</a>

------
adamloving
Thanks for the reference alex_c! If any one needs some virtual Zuckerbucks,
let me know and I'll hook you up.

\- Adam (owner of Zuckerbucks.com + developer of the facebook app)

------
DXL
It isn't very strange actually. Bill Gates's value is based on the last
closing price of Microsoft, and Zuckerberg's is based on the last "closing
price" (although a few months ago) of his company. Shares of Facebook _have_
been sold but they are not sold on a regular basis (such as every few seconds,
as is the case with MSFT). That's the only difference. Now, you might argue
that Facebook is overvalued, but then it would no longer be an objective list.

~~~
ivankirigin
Liquidity is the huge difference.

~~~
cstejerean
You are correct. But I wonder what would happen to MS stock if Gates decided
to dump all of his shares at once. I wonder over what period of time someone
can sell their shares without negatively impacting the stock price (and thus
their overall income).

